# Mosquito ice?



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Anyone have a report for mosquito? The thermometer on the state parks Facebook page is not functioning. It was at 36 degrees a few days ago before it stopped. I'm hoping some ice starts setting up soon....getting anxious to get on the hard water.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

I was passing through Mosquito yesterday morning. Ice has formed at the shoreline. Saw 5 trailers at the Causeway ramp, so boats were going out.

The outside temperature was 24.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

went to both milton and mosquito yesterday to find both lakes locked up and not wadeable...if wadeable is even a word I had planned on wading the lighthouse at Milton...decided to take a drive to Mosquito to find the south end mostly locked up as well. On Friday night the south end still had open water... so the lack of wind and colder temps contributed.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

with the up coming temps, NO


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

ezbite...do you think the rain and temps on Friday could possibly open lake back up?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I love <wadeable>

Don.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

iceman said:


> ezbite...do you think the rain and temps on Friday could possibly open lake back up?


I bet that lake will be 100% open again right away after what's coming


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Windy and rain forecast for Friday and warmer thru the weekend some rain, the wind is the bad one that opens it up quick, they did show a little ice forming up by put in bay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

iceman said:


> ezbite...do you think the rain and temps on Friday could possibly open lake back up?


Yes.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Just got off, 5 inches of solid clear, caught 20 eyes and 4 fish O crappie and 2 pike over 40, go get em man!


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

5 inches of ice. Is that real life?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Only 20 eyes must have been a slow day..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

So early for 4/1/19 fishing report

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Just got off, 5 inches of solid clear, caught 20 eyes and 4 fish O crappie and 2 pike over 40, go get em man!


 lies all lies... water is still open


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

It’s iced over


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

Only if your a Kanuck up north J2jm


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Some of these helpful guys must be talking about mosquito creek lake Ontario...that would explain the false info


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Welp, here it is as I sit at the causeway right now..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

305 ramp


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It IS iced over, a few spot have open water, but it's nowhere near safe ice. Let's see what this weekend does to it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

And yes, the catfish hole is still open!!


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Now theres a good report! Thanks boss


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 285545
> 
> 
> And yes, the catfish hole is still open!!


Drift it through the current or do you fish bottum there


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> It IS iced over, a few spot have open water, but it's nowhere near safe ice. Let's see what this weekend does to it.


Thanks for the report......Any ducks in the open holes ?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

North buoy line.. sorry to interrupt your hunt.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

drsteelhead said:


> Drift it through the current or do you fish bottum there


Float rig works best there, lots of snags too, but you can walk up on the bridge and get them out most of the time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Redheads said:


> Thanks for the report......Any ducks in the open holes ?


Tons man, tons.. geese too


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 285547
> View attachment 285549
> 
> 
> North buoy line.. sorry to interrupt your hunt.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

From that day forward....if I was going somewhere...I....was..RUNNING!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 285547
> View attachment 285549
> 
> 
> North buoy line.. sorry to interrupt your hunt.


Thanks E-Z...!!Merry Christmas...!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Someone drilled a hole at the end of the road at the buoy line looked to be about an inch thick. I couldn't make it out the 8 feet to get a good look the edge is really soft


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol! Looks like one unhappy camper!


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Any idea if mosquito has open water?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

iceman said:


> Any idea if mosquito has open water?


\

Wasnt any open yesterday afternoon when i went by, if i get a chance today i will drive the buoy line before the evening deer hunt. Never got any rain yesterday at least until 5:30 when we left


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Redheads...my buddy stopped at 305 this morning said there was still ice... haven't heard a Milton report today.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

iceman said:


> Thanks Redheads...my buddy stopped at 305 this morning said there was still ice... haven't heard a Milton report today.


I never made it by mosquito today to check the ice...I was told there were open pockets looking from the buoy line looking east. Ladue was mainly ice-covered when i drove by at noon today.


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Wide open today at noon. A little shove ice, pushed by the wind,at the causeway bait shop launch.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Bummer


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lake is open but the ramp at 305 isn't, ice is 1/2" but I easily busted thru it with my ice scraper and it's only about 20 feet from launch to open water,







You could probably plow thru it if you wanted or have someone up front busting it as you go, lots of pack ice pushed up by the dam too.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the report, EZ. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

If the weather keeps cooperating does anybody have any best guesses on to when we might see some usable ice? Unfortunately it's a haul to MOS for me so I can't help with any ice updates.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm more local but I havent had the chance to pass the lake and look. Based on local temps and Lake temp I'd guessed 10 days?


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

drsteelhead said:


> I'm more local but I havent had the chance to pass the lake and look. Based on local temps and Lake temp I'd guessed 10 days?


Of course that depends on how much ice you're comfortable with. I wait for 5 inches.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Figured I'd go see if there was any ice currently. I didnt walk on it but there was ice as far as i could see. Some spots looked a little wet.


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks for the fast report! I'm with you on the thickness since going out on the ice is fairly new to me. Made some big investments in ice gear this past year so I'm very anxious to try them out...Fingers crossed!


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Dan1881 said:


> Thanks for the fast report! I'm with you on the thickness since going out on the ice is fairly new to me. Made some big investments in ice gear this past year so I'm very anxious to try them out...Fingers crossed!


Wouldnt say I'm an expert but I've been doing it for about 10 years. If you have any questions let me know I'll give you honest answers.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Keep us updated. I bet the north end will fish by Friday


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Plus, the bottom is supposed to fall out of the temps this weekend. Single digits can make ice pretty fast.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes after I saw that theres already ice across I'm thinking 7 days should be enough for 5 inches solid. Just a guess.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Checked yesterday morning lake was probably 85% ice covered with pockets open throughout the lake. 2" at the cemetery as of 9am on 1/14/19. Spudded out about 20 ft.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

There's the potential for big snow Saturday, but with the temps dropping out and wicked wind on Sunday, I'm hoping the snow will get blown off the lake. Then very cold temps for the beginning of next week. I'm sure there will be people out there sooner, but I've already told my wife that I plan on being on the ice on the 26th and 27th. 

She's so annoyed about me talking about ice fishing for two months, that she doesn't even care that I'm going to be gone both days of the weekend. She just wants me out of the house lol.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

hows the north end? did that snow ruin it?


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

Any new updates


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe wait it out a bit longer gang 

http://www.wfmj.com/story/39822204/family-of-7-falls-through-ice-while-fishing-on-mosquito-lake


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I took a ride around the lake today, only saw one hut out from the Imagination Station. I agree give it a few more days. Before the snow and cold hit there was a lot of open water scattered about.That's all froze now with snow on top. If we get the 1/2in. of rain they predict it should get rid of the snow. After thursday it's supposed to be below freezing and stay there for a while. Little snow expected. I think that will make for pretty good conditions.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

sylvan21 said:


> I took a ride around the lake today, only saw one hut out from the Imagination Station. I agree give it a few more days. Before the snow and cold hit there was a lot of open water scattered about.That's all froze now with snow on top. If we get the 1/2in. of rain they predict it should get rid of the snow. After thursday it's supposed to be below freezing and stay there for a while. Little snow expected. I think that will make for pretty good conditions.


I'm really hoping to get out Saturday... Fingers crossed for better ice.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Anybody know what part of lake that family fell in at?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I think I heard the marina


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

It was at the marina on the south end which was one of the first places to freeze. I would not go near that lake until the weekend or later unless you are very experienced!


----------



## drifter43 (Aug 19, 2004)

Rode around Mosquito this afternoon. Drove to north end by the bouy line. A few shanties out there today. Talked with two groups coming off the ice up there, 4-5 inches, they spudded out, and no fish to report. 2 shanties off Imagination Station, nobody off the graveyard. Marina bay had guys in shanties, some on buckets and a few sitting on the docks.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Fished southwest marina today. Anywhere from 4 to 5 inches of decent ice. Caught all the bluegills and sunnies youd ever want in 9 ft of water. All on waxies, mostly on pin mins with a propeller. That jig is dynamite for panfish wow.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

What size gills were you catching?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Mixed bag. Maybe a third were good sized keepers. I probably caught 40 and my brother caught 20.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

After the week that is coming, there should be all the ice you want, anywhere you want. They are predicting double digits below zero!


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

8-9" off the cemetary Thursday. Water was stained, worked fish but only pulled small crappies. Had camera down, didnt see a walleye but i only had 2' visabilty at best


----------

